# oil from breather tube



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello again everybody. I have been working on this one its a sears craftsman snowblower. model 536.881501 with a briggs and Stratton model 09A413 type 0202E1. I got it running and now it is leaking oil out of the breather hose. Anybody have any ideas on this one? thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

First check to make sure your sump is not overfilled with oil. Then pull your breather assembly and make sure the screen isn't gunked up with crud. Beyond that, you may have worn valve guides or rings that is allowing backpressure to pressurize your crankcase. You will have to do a cylinder leak down test to determine that. MH


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If you tipped the machine forward to work on it, the oil may have built up in the breather and will eventually drain back down by itself. As stated, check to make sure the oil is not over filled first.


----------



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I suspected the rings to be the issue. I will remove the breather and check it out. I did tip it forward to work on it but I think it was leaking before that. I'll run it again and see what happens. Will it damage it more if I just continue to run it the way it is?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the oil is over filled you need to find the cause. If the oil is over filled because the carb needle ans seat started leaking and all the gas from the tank worked its way into the oil then damage is possible.

Other than that I don't think so.


----------



## itsbobross (Dec 27, 2020)

thank you!!!


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

thanking a 6 year old post? are you sure


----------

